
Pandemic's Emotional Hammer Hits Hard - JaneKCall
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/09/02/908551297/pandemics-emotional-hammer-hits-hard
======
JaneKCall
Nearly a quarter of people in the United States are experiencing symptoms of
depression, according to a study published Wednesday.

